# Post gallbladder removal diet changes?



## hhookk (Jun 17, 2009)

Had my gallbladder removed yesterday and I'm wondering what to expect. I've talked to a few people and the one that scares me the most is my friend who said after his surgery he can't eat any fish now without getting really sick. I know about fried/fatty foods not being good for me and basically going right through you if you eat that stuff after this surgery but the fish thing scares me. I'm from the Boston area and fish has always been one of my favorite things. Anyone else care to share their post gallbladder removal food experiences? Thanks.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 17, 2009)

Everyone is different, obviously, but after I had mine out I couldn't eat sausage, cabbage or broccoli.  After a while that changed and now they don't bother me at all.


----------



## rickw (Jun 17, 2009)

I've heard of folks who's diet had to change but my diet wasn't affected by the removal of my gallbladder.


----------



## hitechredneck (Sep 30, 2014)

I searched this thread out because I just had my gallbladder removed and wondered what I could expect since I smoke meat and love to eat brisket and ribs.  I suppose I'll stick to the leaner cuts for a while, but hoping that it'll settle down shortly and not have to change my diet too much.  If I gotta give up smoked meat, I'm gonna have a conniption fit.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 30, 2014)

In my case it took a good nine months to a year to get back to my regular diet. High fatty foods shot right thru me for awhile, so i just backed off and weaned myself (one by one) till i found out what agreed/disagreed. Just my case. It was a heck of alot easier than dealing with gallbladder disease. Take time to heal.Good luck.


----------



## mbogo (Oct 1, 2014)

Only thing I noticed was my farts didn't smell anymore after I had mine taken out, but then my sinuses cleared up....   No, seriously, It hasn't changed anything in my diet, Seems like when I have to take a leak, do it now!  I eat lots of fish, wish I had access to your seafood!   Good luck-


----------



## ristau5741 (Oct 1, 2014)

Take reintroducing foods very slowly, let your body get used to it in small amounts and gradually increase over a period of time, you can  get back to eating everything that you used to. Make sure you are in a "comfort zone" when trying new foods.  Having that beef kebab stick from the fair vendor may not be a good plan... Took me 3 years to eat my first egg after GB surgery, mostly of my own choosing.  My diet is  normal now, did pack the pounds back on after i resumed my normal diet,  wish I has kept those pounds off.


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 1, 2014)

If the fatty foods do bother you, you can try non prescriptions things from the health food store, such as bile salts and digestive enzymes (they need to be ones specifically that have something in them to digest fat such as lipase).  

If you are really having problems, the prescription medication colestipol which is used for cholesterol can be used as a "binding" agent and help slow things down.


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2014)

Good advice from everyone. Had mine out after a couple of days I had ribs. The only thing that seems to bother me now is if I eat too much greasy food. We don't eat a lot of fried stuff much anymore. Eat pretty much anything I want. But everyone is different, Take it slow and see.

Gary


----------



## hitechredneck (Oct 2, 2014)

I've noticed that I don't really have a problem eating anything.  It's the other end of the process where the problem arises. :)

Of course, I'm now a believer and have pretty much cut out all fatty foods.  Which means no more bacon wrapped "X" (insert whatever here).  But I have managed to eat eggs without too much trouble.  Just no sausage or bacon to go along with it.  I suppose I'll transition over to canadian bacon for breakfast.  I've noticed that chicken is pretty neutral as well as some fish in moderation.

I'm just worried about that brisket...  I guess I'll have to be in my 'comfort zone' as ristau said when I do eat it for the first time.

In the meantime, I'm smoking a turkey this weekend.  I should be able to eat at least breast meat without too much issue.  

The worst thing for me so far has been giving up milk entirely.  I'm a milk drinker from way back.  I even spend the extra $$ and buy farm fresh raw milk from time to time so I get 'full flavor' milk.  (Remember as a kid having to shake the milk up because it separated?  Yeah, that stuff.)  I love the raw milk.  Great for making your own butter, cheese, buttermilk, yogurt, etc...

The first time I tried just regular whole milk from the store I think it settled in my stomach for about 10 seconds before reacting...  Now I drink almond milk.  Vanilla.  It's good, but just not the same.


----------



## 801driver (Nov 15, 2014)

wimpy69 said:


> In my case it took a good nine months to a year to get back to my regular diet. High fatty foods shot right thru me for awhile, so i just backed off and weaned myself (one by one) till i found out what agreed/disagreed. Just my case. It was a heck of alot easier than dealing with gallbladder disease. Take time to heal.Good luck.


Mine went bad and almost got me within a week period of time. Poisened my system.  I was over a year recovering.  It took a while to get the bacteria in my stomach back to "my" normal.  Minimal fats, and most importantly for me, multiple smaller meals eventually starting working for me.  I tried removing one item for a whole week for testing, could not find anything to pinpoint.  Removing anything that had grain in it helped me reduce weight, but I have always been that way.  Most likely I got better taking various kinds of probiotcs until the ones that provided the right kind of bacteria for me took hold.  I am back to fried jalipenos, multiple slices of bacon, tobasco, horshradish, basically anything I want to eat, as long is it is a small portion at at time. 

I had not been able to eat sour cream or much pork products at a time for years, now it does not bother me at all. 

At least for me it just took a while sticking close to the restroom.  Good luck to you being one of those that has minimal side effects.


----------



## trickyputt (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, my GB left and it was about 3 years before things settled into anything I would call normal. The first year, dont go canoeing without emergency tp on board. The binding effect of bile wont be present and fatty foods make your rear end an explosive device.


----------

